# UD Sifu-B-Tab



## Dubz (16/9/16)

http://www.yourcig.com/product/sifu-b-tab.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Dubz said:


> View attachment 67975
> 
> 
> http://www.yourcig.com/product/sifu-b-tab.html



Nice...
Finaly a multifunction Tab.
We were talking about Tabs the other day on a whats app group and said its cheaper to buy a 2nd hand mod and use it as a mod and ohm reader.
Now this makes more sense, i hope they price it right though.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (16/9/16)

F*k dis lelike.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

I just checked now. Heavens gifts has them on pre order. $79 
So localy i say they gonna be in the region of R1500.
Little pricey but you getting a mod and tab for that price.

If our local guys could get them in and have them for around R1200 we might have a winner.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

http://www.heavengifts.com/UD-Sifu-B-Tab-Box-MOD-DIY-Tool.html


----------

